# New Yak + New Camera=Pics



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, got this yak couple weeks ago, bought it brand new, and a new paddle, rigged it all myself, well, me and Mac(macpe6) rigged it up(thanks for all the help mac!!)

Anyway, heres some pics of the kayak, loaded with rods, not necesarily rods id take out at the same time, but just threw it together, and played with the new digi camera for a little bit lol


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

thats sweet how much was the yac new?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> thats sweet how much was the yac new?


720 is waht i paid for it at a paddle shop near me.

i think they avg a lil more, but they cut a little down, not much.


love the yak, super rediculously stable, fast for a 12', tracks well for a 12', and is reallly quiet in the shallow water.



Jesse


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

have u fished out it yet?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> have u fished out it yet?


yeah ive had it i think 3 or 4 weeks, just bought the new camera today , figure i take a few pics.


ive put alot of paddle time in it, and am extremely happly with it.



jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

So where's th pics of th fish...

J/K nice ride.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

He needs to catch some so he can take pictures.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I would have figured your big lard butt in that it would require pontoons 

Welcome to "Fat Guy In Yak Club"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I would have figured your big lard butt in that it would require pontoons
> 
> Welcome to "Fat Guy In Yak Club"


2:37 in the morning? you must have escaped from the home    




MacPE6 said:


> He needs to catch some so he can take pictures.


you are hillarriiiiousssssssss, go try and catch ur anchor 



Jesse


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice looking boat Jesse.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

'bout time you got a camera!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice set up. Looks good.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

MacPE6 said:


> He needs to catch some so he can take pictures.


Buy it and they will come...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrts on the new Redfish ! Didn't recognize it with the new bigger improved hatch.
nice yak now.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man that thing aint no where near ready to fish out of yet,, there aint enough crap hanging off of it yet,,, I didn't see a fish finder nor a GPS mount nor a anchor trolly rig nor a lip gripper, fish stringer,,,,,, you got a long way to go before you can catch fish out of that thing yet


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Congrts on the new Redfish ! Didn't recognize it with the new bigger improved hatch.
> nice yak now.


Just noticed the hatch myself.............big improvement!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Yak, looking into setting myself one, Im 6'3" and about 230 , how long is this yak and is it stable enuff for someone like myself????


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Very nice Yak, looking into setting myself one, Im 6'3" and about 230 , how long is this yak and is it stable enuff for someone like myself????


its 12' and rediculously stable.

im 2 inches shorter then you, and i got prlly 10lbs on you.



Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, Im looking to get one and in liking yours, how hard would it be to rig yours with a depth finder?


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

and do you have any closer pix of the front?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Im looking to get one and in liking yours, how hard would it be to rig yours with a depth finder?


no problemo. going to be adding one to mine before trout season this fall  going to go with a gps/fish finder combo.


thinkin a rudder too for the quartering/crosswind paddles...


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice good luck


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

One more Question Jesse...do you perfer a sit in or on top Kayak??? which is yours?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> One more Question Jesse...do you perfer a sit in or on top Kayak??? which is yours?


sit on top only...

ive only been in a sit in ONCE, was paddling in a pond. i wouldnt personally like one for fishing, nor do i think im talented enough to roll them back over correctly lol....the thing about the sit on top, is water drains back out of them through the scuppers

plus, the most important reason i dont use a sit in, is because the hole isnt big enough for my big arse to fit in    



Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Gotcha, then i know id be uncomfortable...being as you would land a nice fish or couple of fish what do you do with them,take them back to the beach?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Gotcha, then i know id be uncomfortable...being as you would land a nice fish or couple of fish what do you do with them,take them back to the beach?


i have a soft collapsable cooler that will fit right behind my milk crate on my new yak, and ill put some ice in that, for blues/spanish etc.

if i get a king/cobe, im gona bring him in, get him ice/cooled/cleaned right.

that paddle in would be a sweet one.

i kept a stringer out this past weekend with 9 spanish on it, kept it tied with a knot if pulled on hard, would come loose. only because i didnt have my little soft cooler/ice with me.


why wouldnt you be comfortable?


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

As you said my big arse wouldnt fit comfortablely


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> As you said my big arse wouldnt fit comfortablely


in a SIT IN kayak...

a sit on top, you would be fine...the SIT IN's wouldnt be good for the big man


a sit on TOP is more for fishing then anything else anyway..


hope ur not scratching the kayak idea, i know alot of guys bigger then me that yak no problem


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

No im looking at the ocean Yak prowler 13 and the 15, Bass pro carries them , im just looking at your set up and others on here and making sure i can make the adjustments and add the necessities that i need. Instead of the milk crate im looking at a small cooler that will fit in the back and mounting rod holders and home made PVC outriggers.....just a thought.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

the prowler 15 has dry storage for rod and reels ......I like, but im looking at carrying in on top of my tundra and dont feel like carrying a 15 ftr around until i get the beach wheels


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> the prowler 15 has dry storage for rod and reels ......I like, but im looking at carrying in on top of my tundra and dont feel like carrying a 15 ftr around until i get the beach wheels


check the heritage redfish 12/14...


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Nowhere here in the savannah area carries them i seen yours and went shopping


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Nowhere here in the savannah area carries them i seen yours and went shopping


maybe check out and see if u can find a drifter or big game?


the prowlers are really nice, i think ill be buyin a longer yak next year, or this winter sometime. just to have 2 kayaks, different places, different yak etc..


im thinking on gettin a longer one, that is faster for when i paddle longer distances inshore to get where i want to be..

looked at the t160, but im unsure, we'll see how much weight i can cut off my arse before i test another.


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

yea i looked at the big game prowler, 1999 fully equiped but id rather do it all my self the way i want ya know!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

about how far off shore do you go in your yak


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> about how far off shore do you go in your yak


last week i dont think we ever went more then 1000' offshore, but all the spanish were busting like 150yrds out, sometimes shorter, so no need too

ive been a mile or so out, and with my new yak, and another person in their yak with me, i feel comfortable paddling further depending on weather conditions.

im not very experienced with kayak, i wouldnt even say a solid year, and definately unexperienced with ocean kayaking. yeah ive paddled shark/cobe baits and stuff, but actually fishing out of it, farther offshore etc, im a newbie. 

so im not trying to push it to far at one time, just trying to gain some experience, and when i feel more comfortable, ill go further, in different places, in small increments. 


Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude im very thankful for all your help and info, not alot of people here yak , but im 1.5 hrs from jville fla and they live by it out there the land tarpon daily and kings from yaks, i got the fever. You know much about depth/fish finders and mounting them on yaks?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Dude im very thankful for all your help and info, not alot of people here yak , but im 1.5 hrs from jville fla and they live by it out there the land tarpon daily and kings from yaks, i got the fever. You know much about depth/fish finders and mounting them on yaks?


i know its not to big of a deal to do so. my buddy put one on his t140 in an hour or so he said, granted , he is really good with that kind of installation/technical chit.

i am planning on going to florida for several days this winter sometime.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

im looking in the new florida sportsman mag as we speak ... Jupiter 100 ft of water 1000 yards off the coast,amberJacks, kings, and dolphin...the yak there alot. If i get a yak ill be in florida alot, let me know when and where ya go


----------

